# ///M3 Driveline lag . . .



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

EDIT: This was origionally in another forum - Reposting here.

Has anyone found anything to address the serious driveline lag in the M3.

My 04 has had serious driveline lag since I drove it off the showroom floor. In any gear, if it give it gas or let off the gas it goes CLUNK.

I stuck it on the rack at my friends shop and there is alot of play in the drive train.

My e36 M3 wasnt like this. It was silky smooth. The problem may lay in the rear DIFF as I can grab a rear wheel (when the car is in the air of course) and turn it forward and back and there is alot of play before the driveshaft starts moving.

Anyone?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

04E46 said:


> EDIT: This was origionally in another forum - Reposting here.
> 
> Has anyone found anything to address the serious driveline lag in the M3.
> 
> ...


I generally don't have this problem. I can make it happen by not modulating the clutch properly or not properly matching my gear with my speed, but nothing like what you describe.

No offense, but do you have experience driving a manual, or is this one your first?

Alex


----------

